# Server cannot see workstations via My Network Places, workstations see server



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok. We are running Windows Server 2003 and XP Pro machines. For some reason all of the workstations can see each other and the server in My Network places and can access each by //pcname. But the Server cannot see any of the workstations via My Network Places or //pcname. The server is able to ping the workstations by both name and IP though. Any clue what may be causing this? We are all on a domain. I am clueless but need to figure this out because we are installing Symantec Corporate Edition and I'm trying to do the Client Remote Install. Thanks guys.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is the server a domain controller?

Troubleshoot via this article. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188305


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah it is the domain controller and is the only server on the network. I'll take a peak at that site and see if that'll solve my problem. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't have browstat.exe. How do I get that?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is a good question. I thought it was in the resource kit (link below), but I do not see it.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...69-57ff-4ae7-96ee-b18c4790cffd&displaylang=en

Just for laughs what happens if you reboot the server? 

Confirm the browser service is running.

Check this resource below it has a lot of little things that can help you along. 

http://www.chicagotech.net/browser.htm

Do you see anything in the event logs on both the DC and clients?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

These are the only errors we have on the server side. Nothing about browser though. And the computer browser service is running on the server. I am going to look at that link and see if any of that can help. Meanwhile, let me know if these errors mean anything.

*DNS Server Errors*

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	DNS
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	6702
Date: 5/14/2007
Time: 6:29:04 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	FILESERVER
Description:
DNS server has updated its own host (A) records. In order to ensure that its DS-integrated peer DNS servers are able to replicate with this server, an attempt was made to update them with the new records through dynamic update. An error was encountered during this update, the record data is the error code. 

If this DNS server does not have any DS-integrated peers, then this error 
should be ignored. 

If this DNS server's Active Directory replication partners do not have the correct IP address(es) for this server, they will be unable to replicate with it. 

To ensure proper replication: 
1) Find this server's Active Directory replication partners that run the DNS server. 
2) Open DnsManager and connect in turn to each of the replication partners. 
3) On each server, check the host (A record) registration for THIS server. 
4) Delete any A records that do NOT correspond to IP addresses of this server. 
5) If there are no A records for this server, add at least one A record corresponding to an address on this server, that the replication partner can contact. (In other words, if there multiple IP addresses for this DNS server, add at least one that is on the same network as the Active Directory DNS server you are updating.) 
6) Note, that is not necessary to update EVERY replication partner. It is only necessary that the records are fixed up on enough replication partners so that every server that replicates with this server will receive (through replication) the new data.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 2a 23 00 00 *#.. 


*File Replication Services Error*

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	NtFrs
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	13568
Date: 5/14/2007
Time: 6:28:54 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	FILESERVER
Description:
The File Replication Service has detected that the replica set "DOMAIN SYSTEM VOLUME (SYSVOL SHARE)" is in JRNL_WRAP_ERROR. 

Replica set name is : "DOMAIN SYSTEM VOLUME (SYSVOL SHARE)" 
Replica root path is : "c:\windows\sysvol\domain" 
Replica root volume is : "\\.\C:" 
A Replica set hits JRNL_WRAP_ERROR when the record that it is trying to read from the NTFS USN journal is not found. This can occur because of one of the following reasons. 

[1] Volume "\\.\C:" has been formatted. 
[2] The NTFS USN journal on volume "\\.\C:" has been deleted. 
[3] The NTFS USN journal on volume "\\.\C:" has been truncated. Chkdsk can truncate the journal if it finds corrupt entries at the end of the journal. 
[4] File Replication Service was not running on this computer for a long time. 
[5] File Replication Service could not keep up with the rate of Disk IO activity on "\\.\C:". 
Setting the "Enable Journal Wrap Automatic Restore" registry parameter to 1 will cause the following recovery steps to be taken to automatically recover from this error state. 
[1] At the first poll, which will occur in 5 minutes, this computer will be deleted from the replica set. If you do not want to wait 5 minutes, then run "net stop ntfrs" followed by "net start ntfrs" to restart the File Replication Service. 
[2] At the poll following the deletion this computer will be re-added to the replica set. The re-addition will trigger a full tree sync for the replica set. 

WARNING: During the recovery process data in the replica tree may be unavailable. You should reset the registry parameter described above to 0 to prevent automatic recovery from making the data unexpectedly unavailable if this error condition occurs again. 

To change this registry parameter, run regedit. 

Click on Start, Run and type regedit. 

Expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
Click down the key path: 
"System\CurrentControlSet\Services\NtFrs\Parameters" 
Double click on the value name 
"Enable Journal Wrap Automatic Restore" 
and update the value. 

If the value name is not present you may add it with the New->DWORD Value function under the Edit Menu item. Type the value name exactly as shown above.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh and I just figured out I can access the computers from the server by using \\pcname. I was using // for some stupid reason. So I can ping, net view \\pcname, and \\pcname all workstations but don't see them in My Network Places. Any ideas?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Another thing I noticed:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Browser\Parameters IsDomainMaster is set to False. 

Would that matter at all?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I will be back on site and examine our DC's registry file later this afternoon on the key you noted. That would be an area of concern.

We really need to find out where the master browser is for the network, it should be the domain controller. But it appears not to be because you cannot browse the network from the server.

Just to confirm again you can see the server and all clients from a workstation that is on the network? You are only having difficulty with the domain controller browsing?

I will review the errors but they do not look like they are a result of a failed browser service. I would be looking for browser Election issues.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Exactly. I can see each workstation and the server from each PC but the server does not see anything at all. Not even itself in My Network Places but the server can access each PC by net view \\pcname, typing \\pcname in run, and by pinging by both IP and Pcname.

How do you find out which is the master browser? Should I go to each PC and check that registry entry? One thing I noticed is that on one PC it had a browser error saying something about error with the master browser \\mizer. I checked the computer that is named 'mizer' but it had that registry entry as False. I didn't notice this error on the server or another workstation I checked however.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser

Are all of the machines on the network on the domain?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah they are all part of a domain. Should I check all of those on each PC or just the server? The PC's are able to see every other PC and the server. It's just the server that can't see anything.

All of those 4 services that you mentioned are started on the server.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Did you confirm the registry entires?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

This could be a potential issue...I am running out of options and just taking what I am reading.

Where is the DHCP server on your network? Are you using WINS? If not configure a DHCP and WINS server on the DC. Make the clients use the WINS server.

Are you using more than one subnet?

I am still reading...


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Confirm these registry entries:

IsDomainMaster = FALSE

MaintainServerList = TRUE


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Run this on the DC

Start > Run > CMD

net config server

Make sure "server hidden" = NO


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

IsDomainMaster = False
Maintain Server list = Yes (not true but guessing that doesn't matter)

Server Hidden = No


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

All of those settings are correct.

No Firewall on the server?

Lets change the IsDomainMaster to = TRUE and restart the server.

Are you running WINS server? DHCP?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll try these things in a little while. Going to grab some dinner. Thanks for the help so far. Hopefully we can get this figured out.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

what does the command "net view" return?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sure thing I will be monitoring e-mail for your replies. We will get this resolved!!


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Well that did it. Changing that value to TRUE and now I can see the PCs. I am logging in remotely so I only see a few but that is probably because most people turn off their PC after they leave work. I'll double check in the morning to make sure I can see them all then. Thanks for the help. I'll let you know if I have any more trouble


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good to hear you are up and running. Good luck with your Symantec Deployment.


----------



## maximusau (Nov 24, 2008)

OK guys... I have the same problem but have three DCs at my workplace. 2 in our main building and 1 in our other office.

All the four services have been started. The registry key is set to false, on all our DCs. The other 2 DCs have no issue with computer browsing at all on the network. 

the server is not Hidden either. any thoughts?


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Please create a new thread. for your issue. Jumping in on an existing thread is called HI-JACKING and is against forum rules.


----------

